# Pet Roll Call



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2008)

OK, all us keepers of critters. What's ya feeding?

We're down to 2 dogs-a 16+ year old Toy Fox Terrier named "Nipper" and a 5+ year old chocolate Lab named "Schnook" (really named Dylan, put the pet's pet name is what he's called).

Just lost our 16+ old DSH cat, "Jerkin' Joe". Named for an activity he engaged in relentlessly until the last few months of his time.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2008)

Two Grey Cats

5 year old female - Jazzmin or "Jazz"
3 year old male - "Blues"


----------



## Paul (May 20, 2008)

We have a 1 1/2 year-old Brittany that I call "That damn dog"


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

Jewels 5.5 yr lab/dobie mix
Cody 1.5 yr lab/husky mix

Both adopted, our 3rd adoption. Rescue a dog before supporting a puppy mill.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)

10 yr old Shiba Inu, who is now blind, which is too bad because she was a great hiking dog.

Older pic of her:


----------



## MR. evil (May 20, 2008)

We have 2 5 1/2 year old labs. A chocolate female named Inu, and a yellow male named Calvin


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2008)

2 dogs, Boxers.  Abbey is a 10 year old brindle female and Barkley is an 8 year old fawn male


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 20, 2008)

3 cats.


----------



## mondeo (May 20, 2008)

None.

If you ever feel like being amused by means of terrifying me, invite me over, don't tell me you have pets, and then have them sneak up behind me. I will jump, scream, and run away. Dead serious. And the smaller they are, the worse.


----------



## playoutside (May 21, 2008)

3 cats 


Eli - aka Big E because he's a 20lb orange tabby and very chill
Sammy - a beautiful male calico,
Mowgli - aka pretty girl or baby girl. One year old calico kitten, full of crazy energy and totally in charge of her brothers (and the rest of the house for that matter)


----------



## skidbump (May 21, 2008)

White dog-Buddy 70 lbs from spca...Scared of brush
Black dog-Folly 95 lbs from Pepper tree rescue...barks"i mean barks"

Both dogs were abandond 3 times,both have some issues.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 21, 2008)

A great big ass  Black MALE cat that found us  5 yrs ago .

 WE luv this sucker --thinks he's a damn dog -- A real friendly people cat

 We had black labs for yrs  so didn't know squat bout felines and swore that pet ownership was over now that we can travel at will------------------------ then this guy shows up .

Me being a stupid SOB ( as far as cats are concerned)  says OH MAN this one has to be called " Queen Latifah"  cuz hell SHE's large in charge and sassy .  SO I TOOK the cat to my buddy a vet for all the right shots etc and he says what's the cat's name -- I say with PRIDE that's Queen Latifah " 

He pees his pants laffing at me and says  you got gender bent  dude-------that's the biggest damn MALE at i've treated in years  SO the "TEEFSTER "has been re-named


----------



## riverc0il (May 21, 2008)

A flat coated retriever pup will be taking over our household in just under three weeks.


----------



## dmc (May 21, 2008)

2 cats...

Kittles Cat - found as a kitten in Mahopac by 180 actually...  I adopted her from him..  She likes the taste of human flesh...  all in fun..  Catches mice and tortures them - doesnt eat them..

Hunter Cat - found at a ski house as an adult(not quite ferrel)..We brought her in and she had kittens which we placed..  she quiet and sweet...  Except with mice where she just chomps them down...


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> 2 cats...
> 
> 
> Hunter Cat - found as an adult(not quite ferrel).....  Except with mice where she just chomps them down...



simialar with Teefster  he proudly broght me a squirrell pelt i mean a big squirrel  , now  at 6 yrs old he just "hunts" for fun , more like catch and release


----------



## dmc (May 21, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> simialar with Teefster  he proudly broght me a squirrell pelt i mean a big squirrel  , now  at 6 yrs old he just "hunts" for fun , more like catch and release



Somebody once told me - and I don't know if it's true...

Cats and humans are the only critters that kill just for the pleasure of it..


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> 2 cats...
> 
> Kittles Cat - found as a kitten in Mahopac by 180 actually...  I adopted her from him..  She likes the taste of human flesh...  all in fun..  Catches mice and tortures them - doesnt eat them..
> 
> Hunter Cat - found at a ski house as an adult(not quite ferrel)..We brought her in and she had kittens which we placed..  she quiet and sweet...  Except with mice where she just chomps them down...



Had a cat once that was a hunting machine. Ate about a squirrel a day and when I say "ate" he ate the whole thing. He's start at the head and just keep munching until the tail and the feet were left. If you tried to interfere he'd growl at you. Super nice cat otherwise, good at parties, would walk around scamming chips and food off of people.

Henry, RIP:


----------



## dmc (May 21, 2008)

skidbump said:


>



those drink holders are SICK!!!! 

Well done!


----------



## Skier75 (May 21, 2008)

A dog, Suzy, a 13 yr old Collie/Shepard female mix also known as dogface and stinky dog....  
A cat, Isabella, a 8 yr old, grey and white long haired, bratcat. Other nicknames for her are belly and lately fox food. She was chased recently late one night almost into our house by a fox(well I think it was a fox)

Hubby also likes to tease the dog or should I say the cat with the dog by having the dog go after the cat with the just stopping short and then they both just look at each other, sniff each other, then walk away. He tells the dog to "get the kitty!"


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 21, 2008)

One grey cat adopted at Petco.  She was rescued from a parking lot in the Bronx (so they say).

How does the phrase go?  No good deed goes unpunished?  She has successfully destroyed all of our couches and is happily shredding our area rugs.  My wife loves her too much (and would know the truth if I told her she "ran out the back door").


----------



## jack97 (May 21, 2008)

two rough coated collies.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

I don't have a pet since I live in a little apartment..but my parents who live 2 miles away have a chocolate colored Cocker Spaniel named Belle.  She's a real friendly dog.  The last time I dogsat I fed her Salmon and Nachos and she puked all over the place.  This weekend my sister and brother in law are coming to town and they're bringing their dog Lola who is a 2 year old King Charles Spaniel..you better believe I'll be over there playing with the dogs and drinking my Dads beer.

There's one toy Belle has which is awesome.  It's a hip hop dog with a chain and a tracksuit and when you squeeze it, it says,"Put your paws in the air like you don't care Put your paws in the air like you don't care"...lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

Those King Charles spaniels are cute as a button with their googly eyes. We thought about getting one several years ago, but couldn't justify the price. Friends of ours have 2, and one of em needed knee replacements or something like that. they're delicate little things.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Those King Charles spaniels are cute as a button with their googly eyes. We thought about getting one several years ago, but couldn't justify the price. Friends of ours have 2, and one of em needed knee replacements or something like that. they're delicate little things.



Yeah they are expensive...I think $1200 or so..


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

One cat. He's very independent and pretty mellow and is all the pet I'll ever need. But I love dogs, as long as they're not mine. I always grew up having one and if I ever am in the company of a friendly dog, I'm the first one to get down on my knees and pet it. But you can bet your ass, that I will never own one. They just seem like too much work and are too limiting. Fill up a few food bowls and a water dispenser and we can leave the cat for a week+ no problem. I shouldn't say that we'll _never _have a dog as the kids may push for one someday (although they're not really all that fond of them right now), but it won't be me that suggests it. Kind of ironic as growing up I always thought dogs ruled and cats were lame.


----------



## ctenidae (May 21, 2008)

One dog, Argentinian Mastiff (more properly known as Dogo Argentino).
He's big enough to count as 2, though.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 21, 2008)

2 dogs

Male Choc Lab named Bode (1.5 yrs old)
Female Yellow Lab named Pica (7mo's old)


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> One cat. He's very independent and pretty mellow and is all the pet I'll ever need. But I love dogs, as long as they're not mine. I always grew up having one and if I ever am in the company of a friendly dog, I'm the first one to get down on my knees and pet it. But you can bet your ass, that I will never own one. They just seem like too much work and are too limiting. Fill up a few food bowls and a water dispenser and we can leave the cat for a week+ no problem. I shouldn't say that we'll _never _have a dog as the kids may push for one someday (although they're not really all that fond of them right now), but it won't be me that suggests it. Kind of ironic as growing up I always thought dogs ruled and cats were lame.



I'm kind of of the same opinion.  I didn't have dogs growing up, but always wanted one.  My family always had a cat so we could take off on a whim and go skiing, to the beach for the weekend whatever.  I got a yellow lab when I was 21 and had him for 9 wonderful years.  He was truly a man's best friend.  That said, dogs are indeed a lot of work and restricting if you want to just take off for a weekend.  When Samson (after the Grateful Dead tune Samson and Delilah, Greg  ) passed, I went about a year without pets, then got my two cats.  Cats certainly fit my lifestyle better.

The gf wants to get a Dog now that we're buying a condo.  I told her we couldn't get a dog as long as we were renting as it's too difficult to find decent rentals that allow dogs in most places I've lived.   I'm hoping after this weekends music festival she changes her tune as it won't be as easy to go to such festivals as dog owners.


----------



## 2knees (May 21, 2008)

1 kitten we just got last week.  Cookie.  If you ask my 4 year old.  Thistle is what the 2 year old calls her.  We'll see which name sticks.

Always had cats.  The last one i had to put down about 3 years ago.  I cried like a little kid so i held off getting another pet.  then i just got used to not having one.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

Our 1st adopted dog was a 10+yr old yellow lab named Samson. Poor little guy had a bunch of health issues. I had to clean his gums and teeth every AM and give him Carafate so he could hold down food. Sadly, we had to put him down after about 7 months. I nicknamed him Handmedown Luvinsbee.


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> When Samson (after the Grateful Dead tune Samson and Delilah, Greg  ) passed...



Ironic. Our cat's name is Sampson.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ironic. Our cat's name is Sampson.



Samson & Delilah would be a great tune for one of your video's

:lol:


----------



## mlctvt (May 21, 2008)

Four Parrots
two Hahns Macaws, one Severe Macaw (AKA Chestnut Fronted Macaw), one Bue Front Amazon. 
All four talk. Three of them quite well with several dozen word vocabularies.  The Blue Front Amazon has an English accent since his previous owner was a Brit. :-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm kind of of the same opinion.  I didn't have dogs growing up, but always wanted one.  My family always had a cat so we could take off on a whim and go skiing, to the beach for the weekend whatever.  I got a yellow lab when I was 21 and had him for 9 wonderful years.  He was truly a man's best friend.  That said, dogs are indeed a lot of work and restricting if you want to just take off for a weekend.  When Samson (after the Grateful Dead tune Samson and Delilah, Greg  ) passed, I went about a year without pets, then got my two cats.  Cats certainly fit my lifestyle better.
> 
> The gf wants to get a Dog now that we're buying a condo.  I told her we couldn't get a dog as long as we were renting as it's too difficult to find decent rentals that allow dogs in most places I've lived.   I'm hoping after this weekends music festival she changes her tune as it won't be as easy to go to such festivals as dog owners.



You can always put the dog in doggy daycare..


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> Four Parrots
> two Hahns Macaws, one Severe Macaw (AKA Chestnut Fronted Macaw), one Bue Front Amazon.
> All four talk. Three of them quite well with several dozen word vocabularies.  The Blue Front Amazon has an English accent since his previous owner was a Brit. :-D



Yea, but do they know your address?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24753683/

:lol:


----------



## mlctvt (May 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Yea, but do they know your address?
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24753683/
> 
> :lol:



That's impressive. They know their names, my wife's and mine but not their address. They also can tell the difference between cats and dogs. They all go into an alarmed state and scream continuously if they see a cat but they don't for dogs.


----------



## DJAK (May 21, 2008)

One of each. Kappy the 2 year old siberian husky and Moose the 4 year old cat.


----------



## ctenidae (May 21, 2008)

DJAK said:


> One of each. Kappy the 2 year old siberian husky and Moose the 4 year old cat.



Either you were holding a steak when you took that picture, or your pets are plotting to kill you in your sleep.


----------



## jack97 (May 21, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Either you were holding a steak when you took that picture, or your pets are plotting to kill you in your sleep.




Some dogs don't take a picture well. My tri-color collie really has a sweet look but I rarely have been able to capture it well on a picture

By the way, years ago, an ex GF dumped me and replaced me for a siberian husky. That was the cutest puppy I ever saw, it was never a level playing field if you asked me.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 21, 2008)

One cat, 'Normy', the cat will be 17 this August!

Normy the cat


----------



## playoutside (May 21, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> One cat, 'Normy', the cat will be 17 this August!


 
Hug Normy every day.

My cat Jake lived to be 20.5...the last 2 years she had lymphoma...she had a long full life, but I still miss her some days.  The three cats I have now are great, but 20+ years is a long time to bond.


----------



## nancy2 (May 24, 2008)

2 black cats, stan and ollie, one is fat and one is thin!!!  
my daughter's cat is the biggest, jasper, also black, but tuxedo marked. All rescue cats. I also have 4 fish tanks from 10 to 55 gallons, mostly africans. also have one tadpole that has not changed into a frog yet and i have had it for over a year!!!!


----------



## Zand (May 24, 2008)

4 Cats: 2 black males (13 and 8 yrs), one gray male (12), and one fuzzy gray female (2 or 3). 
2 dogs: 1 black lab (75 lbs, 5 yrs), 1 white bichon frise (10 lbs, 10 yrs)

All were strays except the bichon. The black lab showed up at our house one morning... we sent it to the town for one week to see if anyone claimed it, and then took it back.


----------



## Skier75 (May 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> One cat. He's very independent and pretty mellow and is all the pet I'll ever need. But I love dogs, as long as they're not mine. I always grew up having one and if I ever am in the company of a friendly dog, I'm the first one to get down on my knees and pet it. But you can bet your ass, that I will never own one. They just seem like too much work and are too limiting. Fill up a few food bowls and a water dispenser and we can leave the cat for a week+ no problem. I shouldn't say that we'll _never _have a dog as the kids may push for one someday (although they're not really all that fond of them right now), but it won't be me that suggests it. Kind of ironic as growing up I always thought dogs ruled and cats were lame.



I agree, we love our dog, Suzy, but when she goes......not that I want her to. But it does limit things if you can't find a "sitter". Our in-laws used to take her for us a lot, now there moving to NC and a friend in Portland will take her for a while, then sometimes we have our neighbor, but feel like we impose too much. The next animal will be another cat.


----------



## nancy2 (May 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> One cat. He's very independent and pretty mellow and is all the pet I'll ever need. But I love dogs, as long as they're not mine. I always grew up having one and if I ever am in the company of a friendly dog, I'm the first one to get down on my knees and pet it. But you can bet your ass, that I will never own one. They just seem like too much work and are too limiting. Fill up a few food bowls and a water dispenser and we can leave the cat for a week+ no problem. I shouldn't say that we'll _never _have a dog as the kids may push for one someday (although they're not really all that fond of them right now), but it won't be me that suggests it. Kind of ironic as growing up I always thought dogs ruled and cats were lame.


 
what happens to the weeks' worth of  kitty poo and pee ???


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2008)

nancy2 said:


> what happens to the weeks' worth of  kitty poo and pee ???



One of my dogs, well it just doesn't matter if there's 10 "bombs" or just 1 in the designated poop pen we have, he's going to step in it


----------



## krisskis (May 25, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> Four Parrots
> two Hahns Macaws, one Severe Macaw (AKA Chestnut Fronted Macaw), one Bue Front Amazon.
> All four talk. Three of them quite well with several dozen word vocabularies.  The Blue Front Amazon has an English accent since his previous owner was a Brit. :-D



We had a Blue&Gold Macaw for about a year..took it in as a rescue, but the thing was nuts!! Bit the shit out my husband and kids. Used to climb down off his cage and chase the kids. Plucked all his chest feathers out, though i was its "mate" and would regurgitate on my lap...ewww. Talked a blue streak though...sang opera...would imitate my voice calling out to the husband and kids...used to have conversations with itself and answer itself...and i had to give it birdie prozac everyday...after it sent one of the family to the hospital for stitches....off it went to a sanctuary...LOL. Now we just have a retarted Cockatiel...she doesnt talk, just "tweets" and of course the cutest little lap dog in the world...BooBoo...the 6 pound Mini Pinscher...we love the MinPins and hes our second...last one died 4 yrs ago and i got the new one 2 weeks later...hes my bud...LOL. Just ask KingSlug how cute he is when he hangs out with his Chihuahua...hahaha!!!


----------



## severine (May 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't have a pet since I live in a little apartment..but my parents who live 2 miles away have a chocolate colored Cocker Spaniel named Belle.  She's a real friendly dog.  The last time I dogsat I fed her Salmon and Nachos and she puked all over the place.


Remind me to never have you dogsit!  

I have a sable cocker spaniel named Becky.  She was my baby before I had babies.  Been with me for 5.5 years now.  Limiting at times, but not always.  Before kids, we used to take her on vacation with us.  She used to go everywhere I went.  Even did for a little bit after my first baby.  But now with 2 kids, it's hard to bring her everywhere.  Not enough hands to go around.

I grew up with cats but was always very allergic to them (and am worse now because of lack of exposure).  Used to be a cat person but something in me changed 5.5 years ago.  I love my dog.  She's work, and she gets into trouble, but she's loyal.  And she does a great job cleaning up all the food the kids drop on the floor.  :lol:


----------



## ckofer (May 26, 2008)

An old brindle boxer named Abbie (attn Dr Jeff)
A part-mutt rescue dog from called Gracie (part border collie?)
A catfish named Fred
And most recently 2.36 million black flies


----------



## WoodCore (May 26, 2008)

Presently have two cats, Jack and Jasper, brothers from the same litter. I took these two in when they where six week old kittens rescued by a friend from a stone wall almost 15 years ago. Jack is the one with the stub tail and can be a real Jack**s at times regardless, I love my cats. 

*Jasper and Jack:*







*Jack:*


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 26, 2008)

ckofer said:


> An old brindle boxer named Abbie (attn Dr Jeff)
> A part-mutt rescue dog from called Gracie (part border collie?)
> A catfish named Fred
> And most recently 2.36 million black flies



A pet catfish??


----------



## gmcunni (May 26, 2008)

8 year old Chocolate Lab, Bailey,who is currently recovering from ACL surgery.


----------



## kid3 (May 26, 2008)

2 dogs, a lab mix(Jasmine) and a Maremma(Winter), 2 llamas (Lennon & Vixen), 8 cats(Boris, Carmine, Marvin, Mickey, Martini, Simon, Tuxedo and AnnaBelle)! I am very busy and broke! The price of gas! What about hay and grain. Doubled in the last year!

Okay, I am not going there!


----------



## davidhowland14 (May 26, 2008)

1 portugese water dog named Zoey-Jack. Only 1 year old and he already loves the pow...


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 5, 2013)

we lost our 13 year old choco lab last summer.  it took a while but we were finally ready for a new pet this year, we did a rescue lab from American Lab Rescue.

Emma, ~12 week old lab mix.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Gary! The new pup is really cute!

We lost one of our dogs, an 11 year old male yellow lab (and my best friend) this past Winter. I am still not over it, but a last month we decided it was time to adopt a new member for the pack. We ended up adopting a 4.5 month old black lab / Akita mix from a rescue group in North Carolina. We didn't want to wait a month for the rescue groups regularly scheduled trip to New England so Randi and I took a road trip down to NC to pick up our new guy. 

His Name is Tugg (short for Tugg Speedman) and he is currently 6 months and 56lbs. His paws are the size of my palms and the vet is thinking that he is going to be a VERY big boy.


This is Tugg the day we picked him up I NC


This is a picture taken this past weekend


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 5, 2013)

Gary sorry to hear of your loss , but EMMA  will help you guys adjust , she looks great !


----------



## dmc (Jun 5, 2013)

dmc said:


> 2 cats...
> 
> Kittles Cat - found as a kitten in Mahopac by 180 actually...  I adopted her from him..  She likes the taste of human flesh...  all in fun..  Catches mice and tortures them - doesnt eat them..
> 
> Hunter Cat - found at a ski house as an adult(not quite ferrel)..We brought her in and she had kittens which we placed..  she quiet and sweet...  Except with mice where she just chomps them down...



Down to one cat... The hunter cat passed on a couple years back..


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 5, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> Sorry for your loss Gary!
> 
> This is a picture taken this past weekend
> View attachment 8981






Warp Daddy said:


> Gary sorry to hear of your loss , but EMMA  will help you guys adjust , she looks great !



thanks guys.

Tugg is a handsome BIG fella!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> Tugg is a handsome BIG fella!



He is big and a huge klutz! He doesn't have compete control of his body or any body awareness yet he still acts and thinks he is a 20lb pup. It makes for some really interesting and painfull moments around the house. His paws are just massive, when he trots around the house it sounds like drum beats on the hardwood and it cracks me up.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 5, 2013)

Tugg's gonna be a big boy. Sorry about your loss, but a new puppy is always fun.

Our Dogo is 11.5 years old, about 3.5 past his expiration date, but still going strong. I'm not looking forward to his inevitable decline, at all.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 6, 2013)

3 Year old Brown Lab. At 75 plus pounds he thinks he is a lap dog.


----------

